# Be quiet Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 mit Asus Prime X470-Pro - Problem mit RGB Steuerung



## Futte90 (3. Januar 2019)

Guten Abend,

ich habe mir ein neues System mit dem Gehäuse Be quiet Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 und dem Mainboard Asus Prime X470-Pro gekauft und fertig zusammen gebaut.
Soweit passt das schon ganz gut, Asus Aura läuft mit den mitgelieferten Stripes mit fast allen Funktionen.
Die Stripes synchronisieren sich mit allen Effekten und Farben, außer Statisch Blau.
Jedes Mal wenn ich auf Blau schalte, setzen sich die Stripes auf Rot.
Sobald ich wieder auf eine andere Funktion zurückschalte, z.B. auf Statisch Grün oder Pulsierend , passt alles wieder.

Hat jemand eine Idee?

Googlen und sehr viel Troubleshooting hat mir nicht geholfen.

Vielen Dank im Voraus!


----------



## be quiet! Support (9. Januar 2019)

Hallo Futte90,

das ist ungewöhnlich.
Funktioniert denn die blaue Farbe wenn du die Steuerung ohne Verbindung zum Mainboard über den Knopf steuerst?

VG

Marco


----------



## Futte90 (10. Januar 2019)

Hallo Marco,

die Steuerung ohne Verbindung zum Mainboard und die Steuerung per Frontpanel Knopf mit Anschluss zum Mainboard funktioniert.
Das Verhalten mit dem Rot statt Blau erfolgt ausschließlich bei Steuerung per Asus Aura Software.

VG


----------

